# PEX inside house... how to hookup a manifold in pvc



## Rmoore7167 (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi.
New to site. I have 3/4" PEX inside home to a outside faucet. I have a garden down hill that I put in a faucet for watering small garden and is fed by 3/4" PVC buried pipe.. what is recommended to hook up the PEX to pvc??(manifold? Other idea). Id like to keep faucet at house as well and dont intend(at this point) to have multiple stations. I believe i can still take faucet off of house, pull some of pex out and add something if needed..


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Pex has a different outside diameter than pvc you will have to use either shark bite fittings which are crimpless and convert to a pvc or use pex crimp rings and convert to a pvc tee. My main water line was pex and I used the ratcheting type pex crimp rings to convert to threads and then used Teflon tape and pipe dope on a pvc tee.


----------



## Rmoore7167 (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks! Didnt think would be so simple!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Or a shark bite union.


----------

